# White GSD Scared of Everything!



## turnemal (Aug 4, 2010)

We have a 7 month old White GSD which we have had for about 3 months now. At first we just thought she was a quiet puppy who liked to keep to herself, but now we are realizing that she is fearful of anything and everything that makes noise. 

After doing some research I have realized that this seems to be a common problem and personality trait among white Shepherds. Are there any ways to combat this problem? We have had to board up many small spaces in our home so that she doesn't keep hiding in them, but everyday she finds somewhere new or she rips down a wall just to get to her hiding spot. 

She is scared of everything and our other GSD (a black/silver) is not scared of anything and is quite the wild child. They get along fine and play around well but the second a big truck drives by outside Jonna (our white shepherd) is in the basement hiding behind a wall. She rarely wants to go outside to go to the bathroom because she's scared of every little noise.

We really wanna try and fix this problem because we live in a neighborhood where there are always tons of people out and about. We also live right next to a park that hosts a lot of loud events. 

Any suggestions on how to give our dog a backbone?? We don't coddle her too much and have tried not to scold her since it makes her so scared...we just don't know what to do and it's getting very frustrating and damaging to our home.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Fearfulness and Weak Nerves like what you are seeing in your puppy are difficult to change because they are an innate part of your dog's personality and genetic make up. All you can do is socialize, work on making things positive as possible, and giving her a lot of structure in her life like NILIF. Obedience training and teaching her to turn to you for leadership can also help. You will have to teach her coping strategies for dealing with the world...which is no easy task and what works will vary from dog to dog. Building her confidence is going to be so important, and for that you are going to have to set up A LOT of mildly fearful situations where she can be successful. At what point does a noise make her just a little nervous? Start there. Teaching her to work around those small noises and slowly building up to the big ones.

For more information you can look at this article and the section about Nerves.
Elem. of Temperament


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't know how to break her of this. I do know that if you try and console her like saying it's ok, etc .., when she's scared, that's actually affirming her behavior. It makes her think it's ok to be scared and she will keep doing it. Have you checked out Cesar Millan's website? There are a lot of helpful tips on there. Maybe there's something for timid dogs. Good Luck with her.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I would go in the opposite direction of that and look at these two sites:
shy-k9s : shy-k9s
Working with a fearful, scared or shy dog

You can join the shyk9 group that has so much good information. It is specialized, people there have these kind of dogs and have successfully dealt with them. 

You can console/comfort a fearful dog. There is a way to do it, and it's explained in that website. I got yelled at for doing it in an agility class once - even though it was working.  I enjoy working with fearful dogs because it is so rewarding to watch them progress - even if it's small steps, it's steps. 

What is the background of your dog - where did she come from, etc?

A big part of this is empathy, and being positive. I use a clicker, but if the dog is afraid of the noise, just click with my mouth.


----------



## BoomandBolt (Mar 15, 2010)

sounds like she needs a den, her own safe sacred place. A crate with an always open door would be good, one that is covered


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I have a 6 month old white GSD and fortunately she does not exhibit fear traits. I believe I will have dominance issues with her. Puppies do go thru a fearful stage or 2 when everything they encounter is frightening. Perhaps she is in one of those stages right now.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

There are resources as Jean mentioned. This kind of dog is not like a normal animal and takes extra work and consideration to help them find a comfortable place in the world. While I imagine it is genetic in basis, your pup is young and could make strides with maturity and help. 

Working with a fearful dog


----------

